# Can two male doves live together?



## Chiki

Hi everybody! 

As I stated before, I have an Eared dove living with me, he can't be released due to health and behavioral issues. He's really attached to me but I can't give him all the attention I'd like to, due to everyday responsibilities. So I was thinking of getting him a companion.

At first I thought of a Ringneck dove, but the vet told me it would be better to bring a "same-species buddy", so I started looking for another Eared dove that, like Palomiti, would be impossible to release (I didn't want to keep a bird that could have been free). A woman, who also rescues birds, had a baby Eared dove who wouldn't be able to be brought back to the wild, so we agreed that after the holidays she would bring her home to live with Palomiti. At that time, I thought Palomiti was a female, so living with male or female woulnd't be a problem for "her".

Yesterday the vet came to my house, to give Palomiti his vaccination for PMV, and this woman brought Pimienta along (Palomiti's future friend) to do the same. But when I saw Pimienta I started thinking he is most likely a male, due to his coloration. And Palomiti also turned out to be a male too so I'm wondering what will happen when they start sharing the room.

Some people have told me they won't fight if they don't have a female, some even told me males can live together with no problems, in the same cage.
Palomiti flies in a bedroom, free most of the day, I'd like to do the same with Pimienta. But they would have to sleep in their cages and my original idea was for them to share the same cage.

What do you think, can two male doves live together in harmony?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yes, I think they can live together  Once they figure out who's going to be boss around the house (probably Palomiti ) then they should calm down and be friendly. I've had several male pairs that decided they would have a nest and sit on imaginary eggs


----------



## Chiki

That is SO cute!
Thank you so much MaryofExeter, any advice on how to make the introduction?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

The best way I know of to introduce two birds is to have their cages beside each other. That way they can talk and get used to each other before they are allowed to do anything physical. Maybe a week or two before letting them come out together?


----------



## pdpbison

I think this is a matter of having to see to find out.

Whether they will be pals and equals, or contending for dominance, or stand offish...is up to them to decide.


I have had Wild Doves here who prior to release, became pals and got along wonderfully, hanging out together, flying at the same instant to go feed or roost.


----------



## Jeannine

Yes, males can pair up together - they really don't know the difference. I keep a 'wall' of coroplast (plastic cardboard) between my males and females so they don't see each other and this helps the boys live peacefully. Every now and then someone gets cranky, but this has been observed within both sexes.


----------



## Chiki

MAry of Exter, pdpbison and Jeannine, thank you!
Palomiti is in a bit of a "shock" after his vaccination, so the introduction will have to wait a little longer. I'll let you all know how everything goes!


----------

